# You need to be of a certain age like Erol ;-)



## rustyintegrale

My Mum and Dad's first names are Pearl and Dean.

When I was a kid I called them Mama and Papa papaa papaa papaa pa pa pa, papaa papaa pa paaaaaa...


----------



## Gazzer

? lost me m8


----------



## rustyintegrale

Gazzer said:


> ? lost me m8


That doesn't surprise me and makes it funnier! :lol:


----------



## ChrisF

rustyintegrale said:


> My Mum and Dad's first names are Pearl and Dean.
> 
> When I was a kid I called them Mama and Papa papaa papaa papaa pa pa pa, papaa papaa pa paaaaaa...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ikon66

you must be old enough to get that gazzer :wink:


----------



## Gazzer

ok i must be having a mental block here Rich & Paul, but no.....i just don't get it am afraid


----------



## Ikon66

Gazzer said:


> ok i must be having a mental block here Rich & Paul, but no.....i just don't get it am afraid


----------



## SteviedTT

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

Ikon66 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok i must be having a mental block here Rich & Paul, but no.....i just don't get it am afraid
Click to expand...

yeah i know i know.........   (still isnt bloody funny) :roll:


----------



## BrianR

aw took me back to the odeon all those years ago :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

BrianR said:


> aw took me back to the odeon all those years ago :lol: :lol: :lol:


smoking is only permitted on the left hand side of the auditorium? as i recall


----------



## Nilesong

Whooooaah!!

I've just seen this! :lol: :lol: Bloody cheek! Especially coming from YOU!

DA DA D'DA D'DA D'DA DA DA DA! Unmistakable!

I remember when people used to dress up to go to the cinema in the West End. All posh like. It was a treat!


----------



## rustyintegrale

Nilesong said:


> Whooooaah!!
> 
> I've just seen this! :lol: :lol: Bloody cheek! Especially coming from YOU!
> 
> DA DA D'DA D'DA D'DA DA DA DA! Unmistakable!
> 
> I remember when people used to dress up to go to the cinema in the West End. All posh like. It was a treat!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

How are you shag?!


----------



## EVO-RBD

:lol:


----------



## anbrian

Remember it well


----------



## SPECSMAN

:?     :lol:


----------

